# Engineering flow chart



## pdentrem (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a good flow chart. The percussive instrument, the Hammer, has been left off due to safety issues.


----------



## Highpower (Nov 7, 2011)

And if you change your mind later, and decide it *should* move after all -- you can use the other one to clean up the adhesive residue. Full circle!  :biggrin:


----------

